

Show HN: New iOS game by Blue Frog Gaming (YC Summer 07) - chadr
http://polarpuzzles.com/

======
emiranda
Just curious, I'm currently in the works of publishing my first game with my
brother. We started our company a couple months back, and the idea of applying
to Y Combinator and/or seeking funding popped up. We decided to just work
part-time and spend the rest of the time working on our product. From my
understanding, I thought that most VCs/incubators don't really go for the
gaming startup whose plan is to just create and publish games (which is what
my brother and I are doing), since most gaming companies don't really
"explode" and get bought out. Did you guys do anything specific when you
pitched your startup to YC? How did you convince them to fund a gaming
startup?

------
dpcan
I love this cartoon style game art.

How is the artwork for a game like this done? Do you draw it by hand and scan
it in and color it in Photoshop? Is it all all done on the computer?

I'm just curious about technique. Creating graphics is one of the hardest
things to do as an indie game developer.

~~~
chadr
Our artists get to choose the technique that works best for them. A lot of it
is done using the computer, but some of it is done by hand and scanned. The
coolest bit of art tech is definitely the Wacom Cintiq. It lets the artists
draw on top of an LCD panel.

------
colkassad
Do you have any plans for an Android port? Nice artwork.

~~~
chadr
No official Android plans as of yet, but it is something we are thinking
about. Also thanks for the compliment on the art. We do all the art in-house
and I passed your message on to the team.

